
Ubuntu Snap auto updates broke my setup and there is no way to turn them off - jandeboevrie
https://raymii.org/s/blog/Ubuntu_Snap_auto_updates_broke_my_development_setup.html
======
rbecker
> The snap store / backend is also not open source

A direct attack on user freedom. If Canonical can do this to enough components
of Ubuntu, they can prevent forks, since a useful OS would require that
infrastructure.

------
alexeiz
What's the Canonical's response to this? Surely, they care about their
customer base, right?

